# Coventry & Leicester Cat Show



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

28th February
Bingley Hall
The County Showground Stafford 
St18 0bd
For Those Who Have Sat Nav's


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

hope to see you all there, good luck to all those who are showing.


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi are you going to the show on sat :smile5:


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes i will be there as i am on the committee
Good Luck everyone who has entered


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Good luck to everyone thats going to this show.


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

ill be their


----------

